# Java Programier Aufgaben für Anfänger



## Leck0rkuchen (18. Feb 2010)

Hi wie schon im Titel steht, ich suche Aufgaben oder Websites mit Aufgaben o.ä. für Anfänger.
Solche Sachen wie Verzweigungen (if-else if-else, switch), Schleifen (for-while-do while), Arrays, Listen, Algorithmen, Parameterübergabe-Rückgabewerte usw. also Aufgabenstellungen die man selber programieren muss.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, aber bitte keine Tutorials und Bücher anpsrechen-verlinken (ja ich kenne Java ist auch eine Insel).

Mfg Leck0rkuchen


----------



## SlaterB (18. Feb 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/93919-uebungen-fuer-anfaenger.html


----------



## Leck0rkuchen (18. Feb 2010)

Thx! sry bei SuFu ist mir das Wort "Übung" nicht eingefallen ^^


----------



## SlaterB (18. Feb 2010)

na so wars auch nicht gemeint, das ist schon schwer zu finden, 
einfach nur paar vorhandene Links


----------



## Landei (18. Feb 2010)

Mathematische Probleme aller Schwierigkeitsklassen bei Project Euler (Anmeldung, aber kostenlos)


----------



## nrg (18. Feb 2010)

zwar etwas älter aber sehr schön erklärt und nach jedem kapitel übungsaufgaben und ein quiz.
Java Tutorial interaktiv - Programmieren lernen mit Java


----------

